# People asked for pics of the WCG FTW system, Dual i7 2.4s :)



## niko084 (Jun 7, 2010)

Here ya go.

I call it the WCG FTW build...
Even though it will only be running a few more days.

All I know is she scores some serious points, heat isn't too bad either not in the Silvertstone Rv01, which BTW either Intel or Silverstone don't know how to follow the SSI EEB standard, because I had to drill holes for 2 stand offs, both list SSI EEB, *not* the V3.61 or other.

So fair warning if you are looking at building one of these.
My next build like this will probably be dual hex cores on the evga board, water cooled.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome.

What's the name of that motherboard?


----------



## niko084 (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Awesome.
> 
> What's the name of that motherboard?



It's the Intel S5500HCVR, not a bad board otherwise, but a royal PITA to get Sever 2008 R2 installed.


----------

